# dde server windows



## sajjadi68 (Aug 5, 2015)

I am getting a dde server window error when I shutdown. Going in and out of my browser gets very slow and sometimes locks up and I have to shutdown. I am using windows 10 for an operating system. Thanks for any help.


----------



## getsugatenso (Dec 20, 2008)

if you right click on the start button and click event viewer, then in event viewer in the left column click on windows logs, then in the middle column double click on application.

the middle column will change to a list and description view so now just find the error under, looking under the level column, mostly it should be "information" but you want "error" or something along those lines

see if you can copy out the description it gives when you click on the error


----------

